# Automatic switch a local account to a Microsoft account or vice versa



## balubeto (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi

With Windows 8.1 Update 1, when I switch a local account to a Microsoft account or vice versa, some dialog and confirmation/verification screen are displayed.

It is possbile to save the inserted data in this dialog screens and eliminate confirmation/verification screen in order to automate these procedures?

Thanks

Bye


----------



## balubeto (Jun 5, 2010)

*Local and Microsoft account name problem*

Hi

I installed Windows 8.1 Update 1 Enterprise 64-bit.

I created a local account and I changed the name displayed in the Start screen.

Then, by this account, I performed the procedure to switch to a Microsoft account.

I noticed that when, by this Microsoft account, I perform the procedure to switch back to the local account, the name displayed on the logon screen, it is to be returned to the original one (ie, the one of the directory of the local user profile). How come?

So, how do I make sure that, at the end of these procedures, the account name back to being what had been changed by me?

Thanks

Bye


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Threads merged you do not need to make multiple threads 1 is all you need to receive help


----------

